# Slight Issue...



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

Ok here's the deal. I was using safestrap to install a rom but I was unaware that safe mode had to be toggled to install a zip. Before I wiped cache and data and such. So I bootlooped on shift3r 2.1 base. I am currently safe booted onto liberty 3 so I can still use my bionic but is there any way to get back on my internal SD. If I use bionic bootstrap with safestrap uninstalled will the user and system stuff be installed on internal or external?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

Not sure if you have fixed this yet, but since no one else has replied I'm assuming not. You really don't have a problem as long as you haven't deleted the initial backup that was made when you first installed Safestrap and changed to safe mode. Just reboot back into recovery, change to non safe mode and restore the backup. You may not have all of the mods you had depending on when the last backup was done, but you should have a functional system base.


----------



## Insidian (Oct 8, 2011)

scottpole said:


> Ok here's the deal. I was using safestrap to install a rom but I was unaware that safe mode had to be toggled to install a zip. Before I wiped cache and data and such. So I bootlooped on shift3r 2.1 base. I am currently safe booted onto liberty 3 so I can still use my bionic but is there any way to get back on my internal SD. If I use bionic bootstrap with safestrap uninstalled will the user and system stuff be installed on internal or external?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


If you have a backup of your non-safe setup from before you wiped, you can use the quick toggle option to get back to non-safe mode and restore it. The downside is that if it isn't on your external sd card you wont be able to access it, unless you hook up to your pc and move it over there BEFORE you quick toggle. I would not try using bionic bootstrap from safe mode, the safestrap hijack is still there, a second hijack would probably be ugly. If all else fails, you should be able to fxz back to stock.


----------



## Hashcode (Sep 16, 2011)

scottpole said:


> Ok here's the deal. I was using safestrap to install a rom but I was unaware that safe mode had to be toggled to install a zip. Before I wiped cache and data and such. So I bootlooped on shift3r 2.1 base. I am currently safe booted onto liberty 3 so I can still use my bionic but is there any way to get back on my internal SD. If I use bionic bootstrap with safestrap uninstalled will the user and system stuff be installed on internal or external?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I want to make sure I'm understanding what happend:
1. You installed Safestrap
2. Wiped data/cache
3. Then toggled to Safe System
4. And flashed a ROM which bootlooped
5. Then flashed to Liberty 3 (?)
6. Now you're up and running, but you don't have access to the internal SD? Or did you mean back to non-safe mode?

Stashed /userdata and 2nd-system files are always on the internal card (for now). They are .tar files in the (internal emmc)/safestrap/orig & (internal emmc)/safestrap/safe folders

IF you have a full non-safe backup from prior to swapping, then you can toggle to Non-safe mode (don't use the QUICK toggle or else Safestrap won't stash your Safe System userdata correctly for when you want to go back to Safe Mode later) and restore that backup to get you up and running correctly.

Please dont mix-n-match Bootstraps and Backups. They are fairly incompatible and will end up on the wrong partitions at the very least. For example if you take a backup from Safestrap called "system" and flash it in Bionic Bootstrap it will end up on your REAL system, but it won't be able to boot, because it's setup to load from the /preinstall partition (which only Safestrap does).


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

Ok sorry for the unclear op lol. I used safestrap to check out the cm7 build. Went back to shift3r after that no issues there. Cleaned up internal and external SD after that removing the backups it made and such. A little later on the new shift3r base dropped and I had safestrap installed still so I booted into cwm using it. I then preceded to do all my wipes. After that I attempted to install the new base and I learned I could only install zips when in safe boot mode. I then just tried to reboot and bootlooped which I imagine was from wiping for the install of the new base. So I toggled safe mode and flashed liberty 3. I know technically its no different using a rom in safe boot mode except internal and external are essentially swapped if I'm not mistaken as android files and app data files will now be stored on my external instead of internal. I've started to accept this until I get my laptop then I can just fastboot. Let me know if anything seems confusing in the post.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

And I'm not gonna touch anything at this point. I'm considering moving everything over and just swapping file storage locations. Its what i did when I went from the DX to the Bionic.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

